# My horse is constipated



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure my horse is backed up and looks like he's tryin to poop alot an I haven't barely seen poop in his stall much in couple days, he isn't acting uncomfortable or rolling alot but I want to so somethin to unclog him a little, what do I do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

AlottaBitCountry said:


> I'm pretty sure my horse is backed up and looks like he's tryin to poop alot an I haven't barely seen poop in his stall much in couple days, he isn't acting uncomfortable or rolling alot but I want to so somethin to unclog him a little, what do I do
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Give him his hay soaking wet. Give him his food in a wet mush, you can put a little mineral oil in it, too. Let him have some (but not pig out) green grass. Put him in the trailer and ride him slowly up and down the roughest road you can find.

Is he drinking well?

If that doesn't get the poop popping out I'd call the vet.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Is your horse stalled 24/7 or on turnout? Is he eating and drinking at his normal levels? What have the fecal balls you have seen looked like? Have you taken your horse's vitals and, if so, what were they?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

If he has not gone in several days? And in stall so you would know, I would get vet out.

Have you listened for gut sounds?

And would leave water in there, but would also watch what I fed too, as if he is getting impacted? More food is the worst thing you can do.

Had he gotten turned out, they need that too.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

what to do for constipated horse? - Bing

Here's a list of sites on subject.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

He's my new horse I've only had him about a week. He is stalled but I've been riding daily and turning him out. So far he's only pooped about once a day and had some runny crust between his cheeks so any liquid like feces I can't see in the stall bedding. He is drinking water, his more formed feces is formed yet a little moist than a normal stool. I also just wormed him the other day and I know he had some bot fly larvae in his stomach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

AlottaBitCountry said:


> He's my new horse I've only had him about a week. He is stalled but I've been riding daily and turning him out. So far he's only pooped about once a day and had some runny crust between his cheeks so any liquid like feces I can't see in the stall bedding. He is drinking water, his more formed feces is formed yet a little moist than a normal stool. I also just wormed him the other day and I know he had some bot fly larvae in his stomach.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That doesn't sound like constipation. Scratch my advice.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

How many hours is he stalled? Have you checked his turnout area to see if he is leaving any fecal piles in the turnout? Did you have a PPE done on the horse and/or has he been vetted since you brought him home? What is his diet?
Have you taken his vitals? 
Are his gut sounds equal all around?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

AlottaBitCountry said:


> He's my new horse I've only had him about a week. He is stalled but I've been riding daily and turning him out. So far he's only pooped about once a day and had some runny crust between his cheeks so any liquid like feces I can't see in the stall bedding. He is drinking water, his more formed feces is formed yet a little moist than a normal stool. I also just wormed him the other day and I know he had some bot fly larvae in his stomach.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 A horse poops about every 2 hours. I get a muck bucket a day of poop. Of it is runny that is a big concern also.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Did you change feed from what he had been eating?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Sand?....


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

If you've looked up the sites I linked, you'll have seen that many modern-day "experts" invalidate the old-fashioned bran mash for hydrating or otherwise benefiting horses. Here's the counter-argument from a professional horseman trained in Europe, who has decades of experience: The Bran Mash Controversy

In the face of no improvement with other treatments, I'd make a bran mash using his recipe in the article. He says that the main purpose of the bran mash isn't the bran, but the water/hydration, salt & electrolytes, which is what you're wanting, according to your description of the horse.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll add that the author talks about stress/dehydration due to a long road trip, etc., so the fact that you've only had him a week (new surroundings) fits that scenario. Author also says NOT to feed mineral oil. I urge you to read his article, since he's had much _experience _feeding/caring for horses.

Please let us know what's happening with your horse! We often never hear back from posters who've had grave issues, & who we've tried to advise.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd get your vet involved.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply y'all but I started with watering down his hay and that seemed to do the trick. He's been fine about a day after I started that. I get a good bucket full every day now, the joy haha


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

AlottaBitCountry said:


> Sorry for the late reply y'all but I started with watering down his hay and that seemed to do the trick. He's been fine about a day after I started that. I get a good bucket full every day now, the joy haha


Great!!
Only horse people would do the happy dance at the sight of a pile of poop!


----------



## michigancowgirl (Feb 17, 2013)

It could be your water that hes not used to also........


----------

